# VHS Players?



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone seen any dedicated VHS players? I don't need the recorder or anything but a way to play my vhs tapes when I want to. Something really small so I can just pull it out when I want to watch a tape, hook it up to the front composite ports, on my TV, and then put it away when I'm done. I know hotels have them, but where to find?

Thanks
Patrick


----------

